
Simon Norton, mathematical prodigy, subject of bio ‘The Genius in my Basement’ - ColinWright
https://www.telegraph.co.uk/obituaries/2019/02/15/simon-norton-mathematical-prodigy-became-subject-biography-genius/
======
drilldrive
Any non-paywall source?

~~~
melling
Here’s an old article about the book:

[https://www.npr.org/2012/02/26/147267508/meet-the-
mathematic...](https://www.npr.org/2012/02/26/147267508/meet-the-mathematical-
genius-in-my-basement)

[https://www.theguardian.com/books/2011/aug/24/genius-in-
my-b...](https://www.theguardian.com/books/2011/aug/24/genius-in-my-basement-
review)

Simon died on Feb 14th.

[https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Simon_P._Norton](https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Simon_P._Norton)

